# WTF? Kauderwelsch und Änderunsdatum aus der Zukunft auf USB-Stick



## LOX-TT (1. September 2017)

*WTF? Kauderwelsch und Änderunsdatum aus der Zukunft auf USB-Stick*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab den Stick öffnen wollen und dann trifft einen fast der Schlag 

die ganzen Dateien und Ordner sind nicht mehr zu öffnen, das ist doch Scheiße. 
Kann ich die Sachen retten oder sind die jetzt alle unwiderbringbar im Arsch?


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2017)

Ggf. ist ja auch nur die Zuordnungs(tabelle) im Eimer?

Passen die Dateigrößen ungefähr?


----------



## LOX-TT (1. September 2017)

schwer zu sagen, ich weiß dass Bilder, Fotos und Videos auf dem Stick waren, allerdings nicht genau welche. Auch ob Text-Dateien mit dabei waren weiß ich nicht genau


----------



## i-suffer-rock (1. September 2017)

Vielleicht kannst du den Stick mit dem Programm CHKDSK retten, das Programm ist immer vorhanden in Windows

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CHKDSK


----------

